# Looking for Tail Light Seal P/N



## Indiepunk (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm pretty good at researching part numbers but am coming up with nothing on these rubber seals that are on the top and wrap around the side of the tail lights. On genuineaudiparts.com they are listed as seal backs but have no price. Anyone have a part number or know anything about these?


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Tail Light Seal P/N (Indiepunk)*

seconded bump


----------



## 16.valve (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Looking for Tail Light Seal P/N (Senater_Cache)*

BUMP!
Need to know as well. My TT has bad gaskets.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

The one on the tail light does not have a separate PN according to ETKA.
Its tough to see in the pic but is says 'Not a Spare Part" for #3 (sorry photobucket caps my image size)








Find some cracked tails and rob the gaskets







or try some rubber conditioner on the old ones...


_Modified by zetarhopike at 1:19 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## Indiepunk (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Looking for Tail Light Seal P/N (Indiepunk)*

OK. No part number. Anyone have an idea how to get new ones (outside of going to a stealership)? Between ECS and genuineaudiparts.com they have most of what I need under stealer prices. Unfortunately genuineaudiparts.com has only sent me an emails to verify shipping, not when requesting a price quote.


----------



## zetarhopike (Oct 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

"Not a spare part" means that is not a part that can be ordered from the factory parts distribution centers. You are not the first to look for this part as a spare and I'm not aware of anyone locating a supplier for replacements.
P.S. Sorry to be Mr. Bad News... If anyone has found one please post up the info I wouldn't mind a replacement as well!
P.P.S genuineaudiparts has minimal staff so don't expect much from them in the way of good contact.


_Modified by zetarhopike at 1:29 PM 4-8-2010_


----------



## chabon (May 5, 2015)

zetarhopike said:


> "Not a spare part" means that is not a part that can be ordered from the factory parts distribution centers. You are not the first to look for this part as a spare and I'm not aware of anyone locating a supplier for replacements.
> P.S. Sorry to be Mr. Bad News... If anyone has found one please post up the info I wouldn't mind a replacement as well!
> P.P.S genuineaudiparts has minimal staff so don't expect much from them in the way of good contact.
> 
> ...



Waking up an ancient post. I tore out my old seal before finding out you have to buy the whole tail light assembly to replace a 50 cent piece of rubber! I fixed it by slicing an old motorcycle inner tube into the correct length and about an inch wide. I folded it in half and stuffed it in the gap with the fold facing outwards. Looks better than old cracked one. Might try adding a little adhesive to hold it in place.

Untitled by Doug McGinnis, on Flickr


Untitled by Doug McGinnis, on Flickr


If anyone has come up with a better solution or source for this seal please let me know!


----------



## Indiepunk (Feb 14, 2007)

The tail light is one unit. There is no separate parts number though ECS lists a Tail Light Gasket for my 180Q as 8N0945191. 

https://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-180HP/ES455646/


----------



## chabon (May 5, 2015)

Indiepunk said:


> The tail light is one unit. There is no separate parts number though ECS lists a Tail Light Gasket for my 180Q as 8N0945191.
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-180HP/ES455646/


Yup, thats the 'wrong' one that I ordered. My homemade one in the photo above is working fine and it was FREE!


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

https://www.spoonfedtuning.com/collections/audi-tt-mk1/products/tt-replacement-tail-light-seals


----------



## chabon (May 5, 2015)

Bingo! Good find.


----------



## Indiepunk (Feb 14, 2007)

I saw this when Four Seasons posted it. Of course I bought new tail lights before this product became available.


----------

